# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Компьютер для научных расчетов(помогите собрать))

## IvanovBabai

Здравствуйте!
Нужна помощь вся надежда на вас)))
Пишу курсовую компьютер для научных расчетов (расчет прогноза погоды).
Мне нужно знать какой марки какой мощности должно быть железо.
Много уже в инете лазил не могу толкового ничего найти
Ну хотя бы подскажите где это все можно посмотреть
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Cheechako

С метеопрогнозами не сталкивался, однако если говорить о серьезных вычислениях, то ключевое слово для поиска - "кластер".
Для общего ознакомления можно посмотреть хотя бы Wikimedia; более подробно лучше искать на сайтах научных центров (вроде CERN, DESY, ОИЯИ; несколько простеньких примеров: 1, 2, 3, 4).
Возможностей отдельного компьютера (в т.ч. многопроцессорного) хватит разве что для игр :p

----------

